# No name mid week crit practice?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

i was wondering if the "no name" mid week crit practice in Aliso viejo off of aronaught(?) 
still goes on tuesdays 630pm-730 ??
if anyone knows...


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

Yeah I would like to know as well


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

anyone..?


----------



## bad91 (May 20, 2009)

Bueller?


----------

